# Step by step



## Dave7739 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok I'm going to try and get back into plants. 2 years ago i had a nice 80 gal tank with palnts groing in it. Started as a fish tank and kept adding until it became a plant tank. I had diy co2 into a magnum350 and a couple of home depot shoplights on top. The substrate consisted of various bags of aquarium gravel, play sand and boxes of overpriced laterite. I'd like to start off right this time from scratch. I plan on buying the following
60 or 40 gal tank
50lbs of turface charcoal color soil amendment
co2 reg with soleniod buble counter and blah blah blah
4x65 light fixture for 48" or 2x96 for 36" tank
still have leftover gravel from my previous tank 
I'm in Socal andmy water is extremely hard
Any advice would be appreciated, Ive read the other posting about starting out but would like some advice from local users on sources of supplies and plants.
Thanks in advance, 
Dave


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, Dave... Welcome to APC  

I'm not sure where you can get plants/supplies locally, but you could always try our "for sale/trade" forum and our sponsors.


----------

